# Anybody know how to play a .ts file?



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I've got a 16 gb .ts file (no, that's not typo; it's 1080p HD content) that I can't seem to get anything to play properly. VLC opens a large 1920x1080 black window, give no error messages, and plays through the file (progress bar - window stays black) in about 2 minutes. 

Any clues how to play it? Or if not, why it won't play?


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

MPEG Streamclip you could try - what kind of Mac do you have? I know on a 1.25 G4 I can't play back 1080 HD (high end G5, Core Duo, or Mac Pro would be ideal), also where is the file from DVR, Usenet (could definitely be corrupt)?


----------

